# Best ways to convert Euro to Sterling?



## joeryan (13 Apr 2011)

Hi,
  I'm putting my Euros from AIB in a Sterling account up the North via Ulster Bank here.

What are the best ways to convert money?

Easiest Way:
I presume I can I transfer money from AIB to Ulster bank and let Ulster Bank do the conversion?

What are my other options?


I saw transfermate.com mentioned in some posts, but with no opinion of if it's a good service.

What kind of saving could you make using one of these compared with Ulster Bank on a 100K conversion?

Thanks.


----------



## Ravima (13 Apr 2011)

currencyfair.com

register the two accounts, feed EUR from your EUR account and once converted, transfer to your GBP account. The fee is £3 and  you get a better exchange rate, in my humble opinion.


----------



## joeryan (14 Apr 2011)

Thanks Ravima I'll look at currencyfair.com straight away


----------



## Boi (14 Apr 2011)

I use currencysolutions.com-no fee and very effective and quick.great savings.last transaction my bank quoted 0.84 and they gave 0.86.so with 100K thats £2k diff!


----------



## ccraig (15 Apr 2011)

Transfermate have Aib accounts so don't charge fee. Also do same day


----------



## monagt (19 Apr 2011)

Anyone use HiFX? www.hifx.co.uk

I saw a comparison early this year and they came out well, they don't charge bank tx fees.

But I wonder are their rates not as good? (the fees are baked in rates?_


----------

